# Transfer shows from R10 to new Tivo HD DVR (THR22)



## Technique (Jun 18, 2002)

Title basically says it all. I got the email today that I can finally upgrade my R10's to a new HD Tivo DVR on DirecTV. What's the easiest (not fastest transfer time) way to copy my old shows from the R10 to the new units? Installer is coming with the new boxes tomorrow.


----------



## Wrongear (Dec 8, 2011)

Is the R10 being completely replaced? Will you own the new unit?


----------



## Technique (Jun 18, 2002)

Wrongear said:


> Is the R10 being completely replaced? Will you own the new unit?


I own the R10s. The new units are being leased, $199 each unit.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

Technique said:


> I can finally upgrade my R10's to a new HD Tivo DVR on DirecTV. What's the easiest (not fastest transfer time) way to copy my old shows from the R10 to the new units? Installer is coming with the new boxes tomorrow.


1. Play an old show.
2. Point a video camera at the TV screen.
3. Attach an AM21 tuner to the DirecTV HD THR22
4. You'll need a box to convert your camera's output (video and sound) to an ASTC channel
5. Set up a manual recording on the THR22/AM21 to the channel you're feeding the camera into.

This is assuming the AM21 will work with the new DirecTV THR22; that has not yet been officially confirmed as far as I know. If the AM21 does not work, transferring your old shows will be harder.


----------



## Technique (Jun 18, 2002)

Wil said:


> 1. Play an old show.
> 2. Point a video camera at the TV screen.
> 3. Attach an AM21 tuner to the DirecTV HD THR22
> 4. You'll need a box to convert your camera's output (video and sound) to an ASTC channel
> ...


Is step 2 really the only way? (Point a video camera) Seems pretty low quality.

Is another alternative for me to just keep the only R10 on a different video input and use it just to watch old shows? Will it still work for just playback after it's no longer active?


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

Technique said:


> really the only way? Seems pretty low quality.


Hey, DirecTV set the design specs on the new THR22, not me; talk to them about it.

Here's another way:

1. Watch the old show and make notes about it on 3X5 index cards.
2. Tune the new DirecTV THR22 to a blank channel (or just turn off the TV so the screen is blank.
3. Read the index cards.

This method really maximizes the DirecTV experience.


----------



## KSbugeater (Jan 26, 2006)

ROFL!

Hey, where can I get one of those ATSC modulators? 

May I offer a third suggestion:

1. Take your R10 to the low-power UHF station in town. (Make sure they're broadcasting in digital.) 

2. Beg them to broadcast YOUR recordings instead of the infomercials or religious programming that pays their bills.

3. Race home to record said UHF station via either a manual record or just recording live TV using your THR22 with attached AM21 over-the-air tuner. Of course, now your beloved recordings will be named "The Hour of Power", or "Flatten Your Abs", or the names of whatever programs were preempted, in the THR22's Now Playing List, instead of their original names. 

Seriously, if you want to watch those old recordings on a TiVo, just keep your R10 around and plug it into the AV or S-Video input on your TV. You probably own the R10 and won't have to send it back to DirecTV upon replacement.


----------



## catocony (Nov 14, 2006)

Just make sure you disconnect the R10 from the dish before you call DirecTV to cancel service on it.


----------



## ComradeX (Aug 26, 2002)

Someone asked this a few weeks ago, and when I asked about playlist access after deactivation, the reply was that the R10 does not allow that. (Although it looks Catocony is offering a possible workaround for that).

As an alternative, Walmart still sells the Magnavox MDR515H (DVD recorder with 500GB HD for staging recordings). So you can store a few hundred hours of video on the recorder, and slowly migrate to DVD if you want.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

Technique said:


> Is step 2 really the only way? (Point a video camera) Seems pretty low quality.
> 
> Is another alternative for me to just keep the only R10 on a different video input and use it just to watch old shows? Will it still work for just playback after it's no longer active?


No, you could connect the rf out to the AM21 tuner.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

LoREvanescence said:


> No, you could connect the rf out to the AM21 tuner.


Uhh, no. The AM21 only supports ATSC digital TV signals, not analog NTSC channels on Ch3/Ch4.


----------

